# Adjust ride height



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi All,

I have a B12 2wd 4dr hatchback. 

My rear is kinda low and thought of raising it up a bit.  

I know...lot of u people here talk about lowering but I need to raise.  

Anyway, my suspension is stock. And I thought I should replace the springs.

Which option should I go ahead with.

1. stiffer springs with stock height
2. taller springs with stock rate

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thank you for any advice and comments.

Manjula


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i dunno if im right about this, but if your rear is sagging, your stock struts might be blown.

have they ever been replaced?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

1. Shocks have nothing to do with ride height.

2. You probebly wont find taller springs with stock rates.

3. You probebly wont find stiffer springs with stock hieght.

Your best bet is to buy new stock springs or buy aftermarket lowering springs with a very slight drop like Progress or Eibach Pro-kit. Ground-Control also makes coilover sleeves that allow you to have near stock height as well as custom spring rates.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *1. Shocks have nothing to do with ride height.
> 
> 2. You probebly wont find taller springs with stock rates.
> 
> ...


so youre telling me, that if you have blown shocks, your car wont sag?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *so youre telling me, that if you have blown shocks, your car wont sag? *


 Shocks/struts main purpose is to dampen the oscillation of the spring so the car will not bounce around. The springs length and rate determines the height of the car. So manjula your car is probably sagging coz your springs lost its tension (right word?). Replace it with stock springs and the height will be back to original.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ok, well i have been proved wrong


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *so youre telling me, that if you have blown shocks, your car wont sag? *


Yeah


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

thanx all.


----------

